# lg plasma ru-42px10c Black line problem Scrap?



## pufftail (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi. I just picked up a LG RU-42PX10C plasma tv and was hoping to be able to fix it. I have repaired 2 LCD's previously and recapped a bad computer monitor. All went well. This one has a 1 inch wide black stripe running top to bottom. I thought it was the connector thing with the aluminum plate (if its called a that) from the screen to the 6870QCE014B main logic controll board. Tried resoldering the 4 black things with 100 written on them(sorry i'm new to this and don't know what they are called or how to test them although I get 10 ohms across them all). TV worked for about an hour at night. Turned it on in the morning,same problem black line back again. Tried resoldering again,no luck. Changed the 6870QCE014B board still same problem. I still think its something to do with this connector. The last time I turned it on to test it the connector was not securely clamped down and it sparked and burnt two places as you can see in the photos but this does not seem to have caused any additional problems(leason learned for next time). Still just the one black line. Are these replaceable? They seem to be a permanent part of the screen. Can they be repaired? Do I now have a parts tv? Thanks in advance for any help


----------

